# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Tempo, smartwatch for seniors, CarePredict, Inc., Fort Lauderdale, Florida, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - CarePredict, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Tempo is a 3-piece smartwatch system just for seniors, monitors daily patterns"

by Elyse Betters
August 14, 2014

----------

